# lean mince



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

once cooked do i have to cool it before putting it in fridge and how long can it stay at room temperature before just eating again say i have one serving at 9 and one at 11


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

should be fine .. esp at this weather .. you got nothing to worry about it.. that's like 2 hours apart.


----------



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

cheers mate also once the lean mince is open how long will it last in fridge


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i put mine in plastic bags and into the freezer ... last weeks.. if it's frozen no problem .. but in the fridge .. is not good.. water/blood comes off it and it might go out of date. so put it in the freezer ,, defrost it when ever you want it.


----------



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

its already been open 24hrs in fridge and was gonna use rest 2nite


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

its ok to eat, i leave mince in the fridge for 36-48 hours and reheat and eat no problem


----------



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

can u put cooked mince in fridge because im thinking of putting aload on 2night having a meal out of it then putting rest in fridge for 2morro


----------



## asmustard (Sep 13, 2009)

i putt chilli / mince in the fridge, and then go back to it 4/5days later.* only re-heat once though.* make sure its got a lid to avoid possible contamination, and let cooked meats cool for a little while before fridging them.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

packard said:


> can u put cooked mince in fridge because im thinking of putting aload on 2night having a meal out of it then putting rest in fridge for 2morro


Wait till it's cold, then you can store in the fridge.


----------



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

how long will it last in fridge mate also wile waiting for it to cool should i cover or anything


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

It'll last until it expires, i don't follow your question? Doesn't it have a best before date?


----------



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

ofcourse it has a best before date it says it goes off tomorro but was thinking of cooking the lot 2night and storing it in the fridge to eat for tomorro just wanted to no how long it will last in fridge onced cooked


----------



## asmustard (Sep 13, 2009)

if you cook it within its use by date, it will normaly keep for 3-4 days. make sure it has a lid on the container once in the fridge to avoid cross contamination. when you come to eat, reheat it once and once only.


----------



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

cheers it goes off 2morro would u risk it it still looks red-ish doesnt really smell


----------



## asmustard (Sep 13, 2009)

yes, it will be fine


----------

